# Alabama Point Questions



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was coming back from Ft. Morgan the other night and I noticed several trucks backed up to a sea wall. I'm guessing they were fishing. I'm thinking about taking my daughter and trying it out one day.

For those that have fished it, do you need a basket or gaff to get redfish up? Also is this a very good place to fish? I prefer Ft. Morgan Point but that's a very long walk for her and you cant ever tell when the dog flies or mosquitos are going to be bad.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fish the AL pt pretty often but I like to fish the East jetty rather than the wall or the longer, west jetty. We caught some very nice reds to 42 inches off the East jetty last week after the storm on both cut mullet and 6" gulp grubs worked behind the underwater rock wall. If the swells aren't bad, you can just walk down the rocks to the waterline to get a hold of your fish. If its rough, this is very dangerous as you imagine especially once they get slippery from the white wash hitting them. I bring a bamboo pole with a 10/0 hook wrapped to the end for these conditions. Just wear the fish down and either lip gaff it if you want to release or get a hold wherever if you plan to keep it.

If you do resort to the wall, a large pier net will work fine for landing a larger fish.

If you want any more advice on places to take your daughter in OB, shoot me a PM or stop by the store when you're in OB. We're back on canal road.


----------

